# Need help identifying a song



## Torin_Darkflight (Mar 23, 2009)

This is kind of weird...so forgive me for this oddity and potential forum violation.

But, I seek help identifying a song. I have zero lyrics, zero titles and zero artist names to go on. All I have is a brief five-second instrumental clip of the song I wish to identify. It is here:

*Link Removed - Violation of Federal Copyright laws*

Everyone else I've shown this to has said it sounds like video game music. But, I am almost as certain as can be that it ISN'T video game music, because it sounds VERY familiar to me, and I get a very strong impression that I've heard it on the radio before.

Help? Please?

Thanks, and sorry again.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

That's Tom Sawyer by Rush.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks! I've been tearing my hair out over figuring out what song this was


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 23, 2009)

since when is a five-second sample of a song a violation of copyright laws? sorry, I find that loltastic.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

I think Fair Use laws allow up to 30 seconds for non-commercial use.


But he didn't really need to keep it up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought it might be something by Rush (have no fucking clue why, I couldn't access the link). Tom Sawyer is the first track off their 1981 album "Moving Pictures"


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 23, 2009)

Tom Sawyer is a good song, wish I had the torrent; damn :c


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 23, 2009)

Ark said:


> Tom Sawyer is a good song, wish I had the torrent; damn :c



Ark, there are about a hundred billion Canadian Rush torrents.....and torrenting  is legal here too.  Hit the pirate bay man.  PaulShepard will likely be along too.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 23, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Ark, there are about a hundred billion Canadian Rush torrents.....and torrenting  is legal here too.  Hit the pirate bay man.  PaulShepard will likely be along too.



I know, I'll probably get it later. First I need to get a laptop to store it all. You can't imagine how many torrents I downloaded, and had to delete all of it later. I'm not going through that mess again ~.~


----------



## Seas (Mar 23, 2009)

Wait.... we used to link truckloads of links for in-game videos , game soundtracks ,  "favorite songs" , etc. without any problem....

Do we have a _new_ mod here? :lol:


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 23, 2009)

Where did I hear that one joke about buying electronica music from iTunes?

All I know is the punchline is great:  You paid $0.99 for that song?!?  Why don't you just put the 30 second clip on repeat?  Wouldn't that sound exactly the same?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 23, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Where did I hear that one joke about buying electronica music from iTunes?



XKCD runs that gag every now and then.


----------

